# Polands Leopard Replacement



## tomahawk6 (21 Aug 2016)

Its a solid design with some very nice futureistic armor.

Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA71cuM54ZE

http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/08/poland-working-with-bae-systems-should.html

The PL-01 is based on the Swedish CV90120-T light tank. The PL-01 also shares some similarities with the Anders light tank, which is also based on the same platform. Weight of the future PL-01 tank is claimed to to be 35 t. Other sources claim that production tank will weight about 45-50 t.

The new Polish tank will have modular protection with multi-layer ceramic-aramid armor


----------



## MilEME09 (21 Aug 2016)

A few months old already, its a interesting idea, i think it will replace the russian designs in servicd though not the leopard, assuming it reaches mass production.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------

